# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Vé máy bay khuyến mại tháng 1 của VietNam Airlines

## salearoma

Khuyến mại vé máy bay giá rẻ 5 ngày vàng tháng 1 của VietNam Airlines giá vé chỉ từ 24 USD Chỉ mua trong 5 ngày từ 26/01/2015 tới 30/01/2015
 Vé máy bay đi SiemReap
 Vé máy bay đi PhnomPenh
 Vé máy bay đi KualaLumpur
 Vé máy bay đi Singapore
 Vé máy bay đi Tokyo

Và còn nhiều chặng bay khác xem thêm tại: http://aromabooking.vn/2395.html
 LH: 091 7070 208
 Hoặc gửi mail về địa chỉ: aromabooking247@gmail.com

----------

